
The Chemistry and Psychology of Turning Water into Wine - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/the-chemistry-and-psychology-of-turning-water-into-wine
======
mhurron
> registering stronger activity in the region most associated with pleasure
> (medial orbitofrontal cortex) when participants thought they were drinking a
> $90 Cabernet than when they thought they were drinking a $10 wine

But are they actually enjoying the wine more or are they getting something of
a thrill of doing something they never would otherwise be able to separate
from enjoyment. Basically, did they feel like they were getting away with
something?

~~~
RIMR
>did they feel like they were getting away with something?

I think that's the entire point of $1000+ bottles of wine. They don't taste
especially good, but you get a rush from being so mindbogglingly wasteful.

I guess it could feel nice to drink a glass of wine that costs as much as a
week's income at minimum wage.

I'll just get drunk off Yellow Tail though, because I'm not so wealthy as to
afford such stupid things.

------
tetraodonpuffer
it is crazy to think that a bottle of drinking water could have 1100mg/l of
sodium, aside from the price I am surprised also that it was considered the
hands on favorite by the article writer!

